# Cipramil (Celexa) withdrawal - update.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Big up the DP massive.

I've just passed the four week mark after I cold turkied 3 months of 40mg Cipramil. The reasons for this aren't important, I just did. I cold turkied it a couple of years back with no problems at all.

Anwyay, just to let you know, this time I'm not sure if I'm actually going through some kind of withdrawal, or whether my initial symptoms of panic/anxiety were masked by the drug, and have returned. I'm tend to think it's withdrawal myself, because I'm having some peculiar physical symptoms, rather than psychological ones. To summarise:

1st week - nothing. (although I was pissed most of the time, so...)
2nd week - increased anxiety, sweat a lot
3rd week - dizzyness, especially when moving my eyes, strange 'whoosing' sound - a kind of mild 'head buzz', increasing anxiety - panic attacks again. Sigh.
4th week - sweaty, dizzy, very anxious, occassional confusion, feel bloated all the time, terrible squits, mild headaches.

Saying that, it's not too dreadful. The psychological symptoms I can deal with because I'm well used to the fuckers, but the physical symptoms are a pain in the arse. I sleep well, no problems with appetite, cut down on the booze, virtually stopped the benzo's.

Anyone else cold turkied from an SSRI ? I'm definately not going back on them, so I'm just interested in how long this is going to last.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i forgot to take my daily dose of 40mg of celexa the other morning and around 7pm i started to get those horrible head whooshes,so withdrawl when and if i get around to it isnt going to be a pleasent experience


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

My guess is you are probably finishing up with your ssri withdrawal and starting your benzo withdrawal...things might be interesting for a while.

Joe


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

I never had trouble getting off SSRI's, it's only the benzo's that I had trouble getting off of.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Keep us posted Martin. I'm soon to be withdrawing from Celexa soon too.


----------

